# Suomalainen!



## Vós

Suomalainen, olen suomalainen and minä olen suomalainen, what is more formal?

How "do" I speak "I am brazilian" in finnish?


----------



## Gavril

"Brazilian" = _brasilialainen_
"I am Brazilian" = _Olen brasilialainen_.
"_*I*_ am Brazilian" = _Minä olen brasilialainen._


----------



## Vós

Then, is it like portuguese? Where the verbs have forms differents to each pronoun and don't need always write the pronoun, because just for the variation of verb, you see the person! 


Many thanks  

Kiitos!


----------



## Gavril

Exactly. But you can't omit the pronoun if the verb is in the 3rd person:

_Hän on brasilialainen _"He is Brazilian"
_He ovat brasilialaiset _"They are Brazilian"

rather than

*_On brasilialainen.
*Ovat brasilialaiset._


----------



## kirahvi

A small correction to Gavril's last post:

They are Brazilian should be _He ovat brasilialaisia._


----------

